# IT Jobs in Italy, English only speaker



## SanAntimo (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi

Can anyone advise on how easy it might be to get an IT job in Italy, I have current Microsoft database skills. I only speak English.

Can you recommend and web sites.

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Although some multinational companies use English as their "company language" I think you'll find that given any competition at all for a job opening, someone with English AND the local language will win out every time.


----------

